# 2 Unusual Breeds



## GSDLoverII

Leonberger

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/leonberger.htm

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&so...ved=0CBIQsAQwAA
Beauceron Breed looks like a cross between Doberman and German Shepherd to me.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/beauceron.htm


http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedinformation/herding/beauceron.html

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&rl...ved=0CBQQsAQwAA


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

The Leos are one of my favorite giant breeds! They are absolutely GORGEOUS dogs!! We have a friend that is a breeder.


----------



## GSDLoverII

Ya, they are.








I just attached images of both breeds.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

I've read of the Leonberger but have never seen Beauceron... they're really interesting looking.


----------



## Jason L

I love Beaucerons - especially the floppy ear ones. My mutt was mistaken for a beaurecon once. The lady was from France and she was convinced that Obie was pure bred Beauc and I didn't have the heart to tell her he was just a mutt dumped at SPCA along with two of his brothers when he was 6 weeks old.


----------



## BlackPuppy

I love Beaucerons! I almost got one instead of Balto. But they are a HANDFUL! A lady in my area has one and she needed major help handling him as a puppy. I met up with them several times at obedience trials and I just loved him! Maybe when I retire I'll get one. 

There is also a Leonberger that frequents our obedience trials.


----------



## Jason L

Obie









Beauceron


----------



## sprzybyl

ha, i just saw them at the Meet the Breeds at the Jacob Javits Center on Oct 18. They were my FAVORITE!! they were so amazing- the booth had three adults and three 3-month old pups- so huge and adorable.

the other breed i like was berger picards
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:BergerPicard.jpg


----------



## BlackPuppy

> Originally Posted By: sprzybylthe other breed i like was berger picards
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:BergerPicard.jpg


The dog in "Winn Dixie" is a Picardy. When Balto was a puppy everybody asked me if Balto was the same kind of dog.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I LOVE Beaucerons! The last time I was in France I stalked a guy who was walking his Beauceron and then finally got up the nerve to ask him a bunch of questions (in French, of course, hence the getting up the nerve part). 

They look like a rottie x gsd to me. They are very rare in this country and if I ever saw one in rescue I would snap her/him right up!


----------



## Chicagocanine

I love Beaucerons. I almost got one instead of a GSD and I still plan to get one in the future. I'd really like to get a harlequin but they are not as common as the black/rust.


----------

